# Question on Cabela's 7-in-1 Cooker/Smoker?



## august west (Sep 11, 2012)

Not sure where to ask this and if I need to move it, let me know. I've been looking at Cabela's Premium Powder Coated 7 in 1 Cooker/ Smoker. Thoughts?

 I want a cheaper, starter unit. I've been smoking on a Weber grill and have been getting great results but think I would like to have the propane option as well. I also like the fact that I could use it as a fryer for wings. I read that it's difficult to add coal or wood due to close quarters but feel I could modify this.

 I've also been looking at the Weber Smokey Mountain but it's more money and doesn't have the fryer option obviously. 

 Again, thoughts? Any other options out there I should consider? Thanks in advance.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Sep 11, 2012)

I love my wsm enough to have boght a second one to keep at my moms for holidays, birthday parties and any other excuses during visits. It doesn't have a fryer but u can pick one up for cheap.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 12, 2012)

August, morning.....   Buying a 7 in 1 anything concerns me......  Dave


----------



## anylizer (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello A.W.

  I have a 7/1 and have been using it for several years. Plain & Simple, I love it.  Just like any cooking/smoking/grilling device, there is a learning curve. The fuel door is kinda small and does take alittle getting used to. I do not use the water pan, as it makes re-fueling the wood a major pain, although it could be modified & used. I've used chps & chnks, and find the chunks to work better for me. The most diffucult part for me has been low temp smoking... ie... anything under 180deg. it's difficult to keep the temp down becaue of the fire directly under the smoke chamber. To aid in this situation, I get it fired up and the wood just starting to burn, then turn the propane off and cut back the air until you get the right amount of smoke!

 I will say this... I love the propane option. If you have cold outside temps or a little wind/breeze to contend with you cant beat the gas. I also bought the blanket along with the smoker, and it does help to stabilize the temps.

Good Luck


----------



## august west (Sep 12, 2012)

"Buying a 7 in 1 anything concerns me"-

 Great point. I've heard really good things about the WSM so I guess I'll buck up and look at those once more.

 Again, although I've done wings on the grill and smoked them before with great results they aren't chicken wings this former western New Yorker remembers. The fryer was what caught my eye. As noted above though, I guess I can always pick up a fryer on the cheap.

 I apprecaite the replies.

 $300 seems to be the going rate for a smaller WSM. Anyone know of any deals out there?


----------



## august west (Sep 12, 2012)

Anylizer said:


> Hello A.W.
> 
> I have a 7/1 and have been using it for several years. Plain & Simple, I love it.  Just like any cooking/smoking/grilling device, there is a learning curve. The fuel door is kinda small and does take alittle getting used to. I do not use the water pan, as it makes re-fueling the wood a major pain, although it could be modified & used. I've used chps & chnks, and find the chunks to work better for me. The most diffucult part for me has been low temp smoking... ie... anything under 180deg. it's difficult to keep the temp down becaue of the fire directly under the smoke chamber. To aid in this situation, I get it fired up and the wood just starting to burn, then turn the propane off and cut back the air until you get the right amount of smoke!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the info.

 Could you do a medium sized turkey in there? Does the lower rack work or would you say it's too close to the heat?Have you had any trouble with the flame going out on windy days? Could I get a pizza stone in it. I appreciate the info and damn, love this forum already!


----------



## anylizer (Sep 12, 2012)

A.W.  When I smoke, I FILL the smoker!  depending, you may have to rotate top to bottom to keep control of temps.  I smoked 2 mid size turkeys at once, awhile back... depends on your description of "medium" lol  mine were 10lbs IIRC will never roast or fry a turkey again!!! 

The flame wil go out if the wind is strong enough. I have several movable panels that I shift around to protect the flame,not a big deal, just part of the game! The dang wind is always changing direction through out the day, although it takes a pretty good one to blow it out. If the burner is on, it is usually running as low as I can keep it lit anyway!

As for the pizza stone???? not sure haven't tried to get mine in there yet. Will test it tonight and get back to you! it's gonna be close for sure.

A.


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2012)

It looks good to me !


----------



## anylizer (Sep 13, 2012)

OK... I checked last night, and my 15in. pizza stone does fit! There is only about 1/2 to 1 in. space around the edges, but it does fit.


----------



## august west (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## buffalosmoker22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello, I just set up one of these and am about to season it. My question was regarding the mods you can do to the water bowl. Do you dent a hole in the side of the water bowl or the fire pan beneath it? August West, I am in South Buffalo.Whereabouts you from in WNY?


----------



## onewondershow (Apr 26, 2013)

BuffaloSmoker22 said:


> Hello, I just set up one of these and am about to season it. My question was regarding the mods you can do to the water bowl. Do you dent a hole in the side of the water bowl or the fire pan beneath it? August West, I am in South Buffalo.Whereabouts you from in WNY?


Dent the water pan, enough so you can add more wood or coal as needed. I found using sand in the water pan was much better than using water. This is the post I looked at before doing mine. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/79218/7-in-1-mods


----------



## buffalosmoker22 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you! Just smoked with charcoal and put the chips on the grate. Do you use a smoker box or foil? And do you put the box or foil directly on the charcoal?


----------



## onewondershow (Apr 26, 2013)

Wood chips wrapped in foil with holes poked in it or soaked wood chunks worked well for me. I only used the charcoal once as I found controlling temps very hard since there were no bottom vents to open and close. I used the propane with a windbreak and was going to order a needle valve to help with lower temps. Now I only use the base to light my charcoal for my kamado. I found it to be a frustrating process although id did make some good tasting BBQ. I spent way more money on my kamado but I love it so much more than the 7 in 1. Cover the water pan with heavy duty foil and cleanup is much easier. I also covered the charcoal pan.

these were all done on my 7 in 1













GEDC0311.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















GEDC0312.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















GEDC0313.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















2012-10-23 11.14.07.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















GEDC0310.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















GEDC0314.JPG



__ onewondershow
__ Oct 24, 2012


















2013-02-22 11.30.39.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-23 14.33.52.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-23 14.33.57.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-24 00.49.45.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-24 00.49.50.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-24 00.42.17.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-24 00.42.13.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


















2013-02-24 00.50.01.jpg



__ onewondershow
__ Feb 26, 2013


----------



## buffalosmoker22 (Apr 26, 2013)

My mouth is watering......thank you for the tips! This is my 1st go @ smoking, and I did my research for a good starter. It is a matter of time before I run out of room and need an upgrade.I will look into a Kamando. Jay


----------



## onewondershow (Apr 26, 2013)

Make sure you use a different thermometer as the stock one is way off. I use the maverick et-732 as was recommended here and it's a life saver. You can sit inside and monitor both the grill temp at grate level which is what you want and the IT of the meat.


----------



## buffalosmoker22 (Apr 27, 2013)

OWS, I am anxiously awaiting delivery of my Maverick from Amazon.The temp gaugeon the top cover seems stuck @ 200, no matter how hot it gets, and the probe one seems garbage as well.It should be here early next week.


----------

